# WHY DOES A TOPIC GET DELETED WHEN THE TRUTH COMES OUT!!!



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

HOW FUNNY THE TWO TOPICS WHERE PEOPLE WERE GOING BACK AND FORTH ABOUT SOME COMPETITION BETWEEN TWO COMPANIES GETS DELETED...WTF KIND OF CENSORSHIP IS THIS...I THOUGHT THIS WAS A PUBLIC FORUM WHERE PEOPLES OPINIONS WERE ALLOWED TO BE EXPRESSED...THERE WAS NOTHING OUT OF LINE OR VULGAR IN EITHER TOPIC BUT NOW THEY ARE GONE???SMH....I GUESS WHEN YOU CANT TAKE THE HEAT INSTEAD OF GETTING OUT YOU CLOSE THE KITCHEN DOWN THESE DAY!!!!:thumbsdown:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

LMFAO...!! Just when it was getting good to.....!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

What is happening to Lowriding when 2 hydraulic companies can't even battle it out! Layitlow is supposed to be a Lowrider forum last I checked.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Low riding is in the shitter folks lol


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

86 Limited said:


> Lay it low is in the shitter folks lol


Mhmm


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Maybe they thought about Tupac and biggie and the east coast west beef


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

aye people know peoples work/home addresses , personal telepone numbers..

a real house call is in order, not showing with some circus hopper bs either..actually "pay someone a visit" and "make them talk"

if you're scared go to church ese, and don't be a leva holmesss


TCS SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Simon carnal! puro TRUUUCHA holmes


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Speaking of truucha, saw volume 19 the other day just wondering where the time has gone smh..


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

86 Limited said:


> Simon carnal! puro TRUUUCHA holmes


simon!!

Out of all the hydraulic companies "Reds" was about that life, real vatos down for their product and if anyone got out of line :guns:

not like today people crying like females holmes

I want it like it was in the 90's :nicoderm:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

charles85 said:


> View attachment 1426954


AINT THAT THE TRUTH...KEYBOARD WANKSTERS...LMAO


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

RobLBC said:


> What is happening to Lowriding when 2 hydraulic companies can't even battle it out! Layitlow is supposed to be a Lowrider forum last I checked.


THAT MOD THAT DELETED THE TOPIC SAID AND I QUOTE "REASON:NOT HYDRAULIC RELATED AND NOTHING BUT HATE, THEY CAN DO THAT IN OFF TOPIC" WTF ITS A HOP BETWEEN TWO HYDRAULIC COMPANIES AND ONE DIDN'T SHOW...THE TRUTH IS HATE I GUESS...FUNNY THE MOD IS FROM SOMEBODIES HOME TOWN...SMH....ITS ALL GOOD THEY HE WILL NOT BE ABLE TO DELETE THE VIDEO WHEN THE SHOP CALL GOES DOWN...FACEBOOK AND INSTAGRAM DON'T PLAY THAT FAVORITISM BS!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> simon!!
> 
> Out of all the hydraulic companies "Reds" was about that life, real vatos down for their product and if anyone got out of line :guns:
> 
> ...


Bout that lyfe homes. Penetaintchery chances


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

lone star said:


> Bout that lyfe homes. Penetaintchery chances


simon ese, lets bring the 90s back


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

there in off topic. yes I deleted it this one will be in off topic as well.


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

Off topic dont give a fuck about this ****** shit. Just delete it instead of bringing it and ******* up this place more


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Fuck hopping anyway


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

Hopping is lame as fuck. It looked cool when cars could barely get air now unless cars start hoping over busses shit is whack as fuck


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

Ok... this is between 2 HYDRAULIC companies, so leave it the fuck here!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

todo bien? :inout:


----------



## MIKE HAWK (May 21, 2010)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

one company don't want nothing to do with it so i will delete it.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

fuckin captn^^^


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

NIMSTER64 said:


> one company don't want nothing to do with it so i will delete it.


You giant vagina! Just cuz someone is messin their panties over some truths doesn't justify deleting a thread. We live in a democratic society, or so I thought...

Let me guess I'm gonna get a ban for calling you a giant vagina...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

if you want to see an automobile hop, go to the monster truck show!



/thread


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> if you want to see an automobile hop, go to the monster truck show!
> 
> 
> 
> /thread


WE LIKE THE MONSTER TRUCK SHOWS FOR SURE...AS A MATTER OF FACT WE GO TO SUPPORT OUR CUSTOMERS....THEY ARE ABOUT A DOZEN TRUCKS ON THE CIRCUIT WITH BMH PISTON PUMPS FOR THE REAR STEERING!!! WE SUPPLY ALL TYPES OF VEHICLES WITH EQUIPMENT NOT JUST LO LO'Z.....


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> if you want to see an automobile hop, go to the monster truck show!
> 
> 
> 
> /thread


Hopping is part of Lowriding, always has been and always will.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

this is a hydraulics discussion forum, for repair or discussion. Since name brands make this forum their home for discussion and sales I dont see why a discussion be it beef or praise would be moved to off topic. If it is not interesting it will be buried by new topics quickly. Off topic is mainly stuff that has nothing to do with lowriding and many without lowriders at all. Beefing topics are in wheels section, models, lowrider general, post your rides, we dont move those. The nearest place this might belong is lowrider general.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Truth


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> if you want to see an automobile hop, go to the monster truck show!
> 
> 
> 
> /thread


get back downstairs :buttkick:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

RobLBC said:


> Hopping is part of Lowriding, always has been and always will.


this is hopping, 64's and 63's  not JUNK


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> this is hopping, 64's and 63's  not JUNK


That's what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

RobLBC said:


> That's what I'm talking about!!!


lets bring the 90s back. clean impalas doing numbers, not a bunch of men yelling and screaming in a parking over some junk ass shit ese..

less talk, more letting the cars doing the talking..

and notice, both them impalas wheels FIT IN THE WHEEL WELLS, not some transformer bs


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Maybe we just need a new forum, called:
*
Fuck off. No, you fuck off.
Eat my shorts. You eat my grits.*


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Hydros said:


> Maybe we just need a new forum, called:
> *
> Fuck off. No, you fuck off.
> Eat my shorts. You eat my grits.*


nah a bunch of grown men will get upset and offended.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

It's the CAPS LOCK that scare the beejeezeez out of them. Lol
Where's the like button


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> lets bring the 90s back. clean impalas doing numbers, not a bunch of men yelling and screaming in a parking over some junk ass shit ese..
> 
> less talk, more letting the cars doing the talking..
> 
> and notice, both them impalas wheels FIT IN THE WHEEL WELLS, not some transformer bs


Lowriding would be in much better shape if things were handled like they were in the 90s. There was no yelling or screaming, if you had a problem your fists or gun did the talking.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> THAT MOD THAT DELETED THE TOPIC SAID AND I QUOTE "REASON:NOT HYDRAULIC RELATED AND NOTHING BUT HATE, THEY CAN DO THAT IN OFF TOPIC" WTF ITS A HOP BETWEEN TWO HYDRAULIC COMPANIES AND ONE DIDN'T SHOW...THE TRUTH IS HATE I GUESS...FUNNY THE MOD IS FROM SOMEBODIES HOME TOWN...SMH....ITS ALL GOOD THEY HE WILL NOT BE ABLE TO DELETE THE VIDEO WHEN THE SHOP CALL GOES DOWN...FACEBOOK AND INSTAGRAM DON'T PLAY THAT FAVORITISM BS!!!


HAHAHA what mod told you this:roflmao: If it's who I think it is, he does favors and I also think he can be bought.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

RobLBC said:


> Lowriding would be in much better shape if things were handled like they were in the 90s. There was no yelling or screaming, if you had a problem your fists or gun did the talking.


simon, now its done on social media carnal


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Anson72 said:


> You giant vagina! Just cuz someone is messin their panties over some truths doesn't justify deleting a thread. We live in a democratic society, or so I thought...
> 
> Let me guess I'm gonna get a ban for calling you a giant vagina...


 IU don't ban ignorant people with ignorant comments.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

now how is this topic about hydraulics?


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

Because its a direct result of topics that were related to hydraulics being deleted or moved for no other reason than someone crying about the truth being told.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

NIMSTER64 said:


> IU don't ban ignorant people with ignorant comments.


Homie the only thing ignorant in here is you deleting or moving topics that deserve to be here in the hydraulic section...you either one sided or just like steppin on toes...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

CoupeDTS said:


> this is a hydraulics discussion forum, for repair or discussion. Since name brands make this forum their home for discussion and sales I dont see why a discussion be it beef or praise would be moved to off topic. If it is not interesting it will be buried by new topics quickly. Off topic is mainly stuff that has nothing to do with lowriding and many without lowriders at all. Beefing topics are in wheels section, models, lowrider general, post your rides, we dont move those. The nearest place this might belong is lowrider general.


This...


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

YEAH


----------



## MIKE HAWK (May 21, 2010)

NIMSTER64 said:


>


...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

LMAO...


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye people know peoples work/home addresses , personal telepone numbers..
> 
> a real house call is in order, not showing with some circus hopper bs either..actually "pay someone a visit" and "make them talk"
> 
> ...


Bwhaha


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

Just wondering why a piston and not a regulars pump for the steering


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

To prevent cavitation of the oil when the truck is in odd positions. No oil=no steering, so the piston prevents that.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Mark you're a newbie lol


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

Maybe, but I still know more than you, chipper!! Haha!!


But I still love ya anyway, my crazy island brother!!

NO ****!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

LunaticMark said:


> Maybe, but I still know more than you, chipper!! Haha!!
> 
> 
> But I still love ya anyway, my crazy island brother!!
> ...


Let's not get carried away there bro. Lol its good to see you around brah


----------



## 85cutlasslolo (Apr 12, 2011)

Wat happen to this hop off?:dunno:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Guess who won?


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

who was the hop off between???


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## 85cutlasslolo (Apr 12, 2011)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Guess who won?


No videos or pics?


----------



## 85cutlasslolo (Apr 12, 2011)

charles85 said:


> View attachment 1495017


:roflmao:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

charles85 said:


> View attachment 1495017


Charles you know we put in work...No E thuggin on our side...troof be spoken...lol


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

Don Pedro said:


>


i heard these pumpheads are junk seen them in a pile they went through them one after another


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> HOW FUNNY THE TWO TOPICS WHERE PEOPLE WERE GOING BACK AND FORTH ABOUT SOME COMPETITION BETWEEN TWO COMPANIES GETS DELETED...WTF KIND OF CENSORSHIP IS THIS...I THOUGHT THIS WAS A PUBLIC FORUM WHERE PEOPLES OPINIONS WERE ALLOWED TO BE EXPRESSED...THERE WAS NOTHING OUT OF LINE OR VULGAR IN EITHER TOPIC BUT NOW THEY ARE GONE???SMH....I GUESS WHEN YOU CANT TAKE THE HEAT INSTEAD OF GETTING OUT YOU CLOSE THE KITCHEN DOWN THESE DAY!!!!:thumbsdown:


LIL is inconsistent. IMO it depends on the mods that do this. Then we have the buddy system where one mod lets a member gets away with threatening to kill another members family. The mod is afraid to delete one member causing sh*t, yet at the same time allow that same member to sign on as a different member and still cause even more sh*t. It's all politics. Remember the good old days back around 2009, we had all kinds of drama, and it made this site more interesting. These days I haven't seen any drama in about a year or two. Heck if some mods really wanted to clean up the forum, why do they take days to delete spam?

If there is gonna be drama, at least make it light hearted. It makes it more interesting for others. The way I look at it , if one member is really vicious toward the other member, the vicious members is showing their true self and other members need to take note of this. My signature says it all.

BMH, If you guys get a chance, why not make a few "how to do" videos. It doesn't need to be about hydraulics, maybe something like the different ways to slapping a bitch.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

NIMSTER64 said:


> now how is this topic about hydraulics?


Its with people related with parts, hydraulics, and background. 

What is worse is the questions that get asked over and over. If you want to stop clogging up this forum, have a hydraulic forum just for the very basics.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

CoupeDTS said:


> this is a hydraulics discussion forum, for repair or discussion. Since name brands make this forum their home for discussion and sales I dont see why a discussion be it beef or praise would be moved to off topic. If it is not interesting it will be buried by new topics quickly. Off topic is mainly stuff that has nothing to do with lowriding and many without lowriders at all. Beefing topics are in wheels section, models, lowrider general, post your rides, we dont move those. The nearest place this might belong is lowrider general.


Sounds like a mess of beef getting tossed around. 

CoupeDTS, if this topic gets moved, I and a few others will never see or know about the hydraulic related info. A little head bashing and getting some good information, for the members, seems this is the place for one stop shopping.

When I used to run kkk.us I edited out the bad words and replaced them with less hateful words. Like if someone called another member bitch, it would get replaced with "dog in heat" or "like your mama" would come out as "your daddys wife". or, "*******" would change to anything related to liquid, "greaseball" would then be "suntan lotion". I can't mention the real raciest words. I think it was BB board or PHP, in the admin section to manage banned words. 

So if a hateful person logged in and caused trouble, they would look like a fool if they tried to use hateful words. This worked even after their post was made. So a little hating on this site, could turn out to sound harmless or embarrassing to the poster, or funny to other members.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

83lac-va-beach said:


> i heard these pumpheads are junk seen them in a pile they went through them one after another


I WANNA SEE THE COMPANY PUSHING THESE GEARS[BMH] RUN THESE IN THEIR OWN CARS,NOT USING OLDER GEARS LIKE I'VE BEEN TOLD.IF YOU DO RUN THEM IN YOU HOPPERS PROVE IT.I AM TIRED AND FRUSTRATED OF PULLING PUMPS APART BECAUSE OF SHREDDED SEALS,DO TO YOU USING THE WRONG WASHERS WITH THE BOLT OR YOU GOTTA RUN A GEARCLAMP OR SOME OTHER EXCUSE OF REASON THE GEARS THESE DAYS DON'T WORK AND I DON'T MEAN A WEIGHTED CARS JUST TO GET ON THE BUMPER.BIG INCH CARS DOIN 80-90+ I GET IT, BUT YOU GOT RIDERS OUT HERE NOW WITH LOADED CARS DOIN 50'' ON YOUTUBE AND DVDS.TO ME THATS NOT PROMOTING YOUR PRODUCTS WELL AT ALL.IF YOUR NAME IS ON IT YOU SHOULD STAND BEHIND IT 100%.MONEY DOESN'T GROW ON TREES.IF I COULD, I HAVE SOME OLD GEARS THAT I WOULD SEND TO ITALY(MARZOCCHI) AND HAVE THEM DUPLICATE THE OLD DESIGN.WHEN THE GEARS WORKED GREAT WITHOUT A CLAMP OR SPECIAL WASHERS TO HOLD THEM ONTO THE BLOCK.RON YOU ALREADY KNOW HOW I FEEL ABOUT THIS.ALOT HAS CHANGED IN THE LAST 5 YEARS.AND YOU SAID YOU KEEP IT REAL


----------



## 85cutlasslolo (Apr 12, 2011)

They really don't use their own gears????? Well flaked85 wat you running in your cars now a days if you don't mind me asking you?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

85cutlasslolo said:


> They really don't use their own gears????? Well flaked85 wat you running in your cars now a days if you don't mind me asking you?


2006-2008 marzocchi gears,no clamp,no special washers.just a gear that works.they still exist,trust me.i've been stock piling as many as i can get my hands on.i even have some early 2000 gears.priceless to me.most of the parts out these days are junk and they cost us more money,PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!its like everything else in this world its built to fail so we buy more,sooner.and until i see it,i've been told by the man himself he doesn't run the new gears.sorry homie something has to change.i'm sure other people feel the same way.


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

flaked85 said:


> 2006-2008 marzocchi gears,no clamp,no special washers.just a gear that works.they still exist,trust me.i've been stock piling as many as i can get my hands on.i even have some early 2000 gears.priceless to me.most of the parts out these days are junk and they cost us more money,PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!its like everything else in this world its built to fail so we buy more,sooner.and until i see it,i've been told by the man himself he doesn't run the new gears.sorry homie something has to change.i'm sure other people feel the same way.


 im new to this game...but I has put in hydros and repaired them..in my small city we got 7 or 8 cars with cce or bm setups...jus changed a motor today cars has a setup that's 2 years old driven jus on weekends and maybe 3 months out of the year....the brushes were totally worn down to the wires!...minimal hopping...72 volts...brushes looks like they r made out of pencil lead!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

New and improved part that needs a new and improved additional piece to make it work right? am i getting this correct?


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------

